# Spam



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief, who doesn't like SPAM®.

Mystery meat? I don't think so. SPAM stands for "spiced ham" Hormel posts all the ingredients of SPAM on their web site; pork shoulder, cured ham, water, potato starch, salt, sugar, and sodium nitrite cure:http://www.spam.com/spam-101/what-is-spam-classic

Here's my take on SPAM®
*
Homemade Spiced Ham (**SPAM*®)

*Ingredients:*
4 1/2 lbs - fatty pork shoulder
1/2 lb - cured ham
2 1/2 tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
1/2 cup - potato flour
2 tbsp - dextrose
1/2 tsp - garlic powder
2 pkgs - Knox gelatin, (1/2 oz total)
1 cup - water

*Directions:*
Total fat should be approximately 25%.
Trim any dark skin from the ham.
Keep pork frosty.
Grind meat through a 3/4" plate or cut into small chunks. 
Mix remainder of ingredients.
Keep meat frosty.
Place meat in a tub and blend in the spice/cure. Do not add any water yet.
Grind meat thru a 3/16" plate into a plastic tub.
Push the meat out flat in the tub and then distribute the water evenly over the ground meat.
Mix the water into the ground meat until it is sticky. 
With wet hands roll out balls of sausage about the size of a grapefruit.
Pack sausage tightly into bread, mini loaf, or cake pans. 
Bake in a pre-heated 225° oven. Monitor grease level; drain if necessary.
Bake until internal temp is 155°.



Remove from oven and spray clean with hot water.
Drain and pat dry.


Vacuum pack loaves immediately, pressing hand on the loaves while vacuuming. This will help close any air pockets.



*Makes about 5 lbs:*
2 - mini loaf pans - 16 mini loaves total or:
2 - bread pans or:
1 - small cake pan, approximately 8"x12"x2"deep

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That was a blast. The flavor is OK. Close to SPAM flavor with a hint of garlic. Still have some work to do figuring out how to blend the water in. If you mix the water directly with the potato starch it turns into an unworkable sticky paste.

I'll make it one more time with pork, tweaking the way the water is blended in. Might add some minced jalapeno to one-half of the batch.

The third batch will be with pork and wild game. Making SPAM with wild game is my goal.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Is the shelf life still measured in decades like the store bought stuff???


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice. Fried Spam and eggs,mmmm:!: At my store they have a sushi bar and make Spam sushi,popular with the polynesian folks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh Goob. This looks amazing. And no guts. AWESOME!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Sheesh Goob. This looks amazing. And no guts. AWESOME!


What do you think spam is made out of? -/|\\-


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

And here, I thought spam was the stuff in my email inbox from Nigerian princesses and overseas pharmaceutical vendors? :der:


Seriously, I never cared much for Spam, but my wife and kids love it. We might have to give this recipe a try. Have you tried it with any game meat yet?


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I bet cooking it the smoker would be even better.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> And here, I thought spam was the stuff in my email inbox from Nigerian princesses and overseas pharmaceutical vendors? :der:
> 
> Seriously, I never cared much for Spam, but my wife and kids love it. We might have to give this recipe a try. Have you tried it with any game meat yet?


Like I said, this is my first try, no wild game spam yet. I'm thinking light-colored meat like rabbit or squirrel would be great. If it doesn't work I can always use it for catfish bait like utahgolf does: 
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/21205-spam-ticket.html

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That would be an impressive amount of squirrels to make a batch.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> That would be an impressive amount of squirrels to make a batch.
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, but not when my squirrels are as big as a Wyoming cottontail.

It would be like this anyway:
2 1/2 lb squirrel meat
2 1/4 lb pork scraps
1/4 lb ham

If it doesn't have a certain amount of pork, pork fat and ham it won't be like SPAM, it will just be some kinda summer sausage.

I have an old 10 lb recipe for squirrel summer sausage that is out of this world. I posted it here some time ago. No one read it though, not many squirrel hunters here. The recipe calls for about 7 lbs of squirrel meat and 3 lbs of pork. It's one of my favorite sausages but de-boning squirrels is very labor intensive.

.


----------

